
Older brains' increased knowledge slows recall speed - prmph
https://psychcentral.com/news/2014/01/22/your-older-brains-increased-knowledge-slows-recall-speed/64852.html
======
sbinthree
Synaptic pruning is the evolutionary equivalent of the postgres vacuum
command.

